# New Coop



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Tomorrow is moving day for my chicks. I'm very excited. My fiance and I (mostly him 😁) have been building our new coop. We have 4 chicks, so far one is a cockrel, hoping the other 3 are pullets. Time will tell. The cord for the fan in the picture is no longer hanging there. We drilled a hole into the shed wall that the coop is attached to, to run the cord through. I also included pictures of the beginning of the run that we are going to fence in with hardware cloth. We will be adding to that as we can. Due to the heat, I was considering beginning with a few hours each day for them to acclimate. Not sure if that's necessary or not?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, if they've been in an air conditioned house it might be rough to toss them out suddenly. Although if you do it when it's sort of cooler after dark it wouldn't be so bad.

Looks like your backyard is all concrete. It's going to be fun coming up with stuff to keep the girls entertained. At least you'll never have to trim nails.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, if they've been in an air conditioned house it might be rough to toss them out suddenly. Although if you do it when it's sort of cooler after dark it wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> Looks like your backyard is all concrete. It's going to be fun coming up with stuff to keep the girls entertained. At least you'll never have to trim nails.


No concrete. All grass or dirt.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's dirt in the last pic? That looks like what I had in TN. 

Don't know if I mentioned this or not but pans of water are good for them to stand in to cool off. Also hosing down the roof help pull heat out.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

My fiance used his power washer to help dig the trenches lol. Hence the drying mud along the edges.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, if worked that was a great idea. A lot less physical labor that way.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Well last night was their first night in their new home. They seemed very interested, checking everything out. I was a worried momma, went out at 1:30 am to check on them lol. Although they tested out the roosting bars, they all slept on the floor snuggled together like they did in the brooder. I'm hoping they will eventually venture up to them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice, very nice. I see a four legged critter that is very interested in the new roommates. Have they got that worked out?

Every single one of us has done the same thing when a big move happens.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nice, very nice. I see a four legged critter that is very interested in the new roommates. Have they got that worked out?
> 
> Every single one of us has done the same thing when a big move happens.


He wants to play with them so bad! I'm afraid THEY will hurt HIM! Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Playing probably wouldn't work out for any of them. He's bigger and heavier and has teeth. And yep, if pushed one them could let him know he's overstepped his boundaries with them.


----------

